# Pure dehydrated food



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Rafferty had been eating Natures Diet for quite a time and was becoming increasingly disenchanted with it and I was struggling to get him to eat it some days. He is a lean build and couldn't really afford to drop any weight. When I saw this new food we thought we might be able to tempt him with it so ordered some.
He was taken with it from the first meal-jumping about for it before it had rehydrated and has continued to lick the bowl clean at every meal. He has been eating it as his sole food for 2 weeks now. I feed him 70g of the dry mix per meal which is more than suggested for a 10kg dog, which is what he weighed when we started. My problem is that during the time he's been on the food he has lost 0.4kg and quite a lot of the food seems to go through his system without being digested, particularly the carrot.
I would appreciate comments on this from my friends here on the forum, to see what I can do to plump him up a bit without resorting to going back to Natures Diet because he just licks the Pure off and leaves the other. He can't eat any of the dry kibble type food as it gives him very sloppy poos. I would like to keep him on the food but not if it means that he gets very skinny, you can already feel his pin bones and ribs.
I will ring the company tomorrow but would also appreciate any comments from others feeding this, thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If he's losing weight do you think you could give him more? Do you think he would eat more? x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

He would eat more definitely Karen but I was worried that just more would pass through him


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know this is going slightly off track and not saying that it would or wouldn't effect his weight, but I'm sure he'd enjoy it would you consider feeding a chicken wing for his tea x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for your replies Karen. Raffy has had chicken wings on a few occasions but I worry about salmonella implications from raw chicken. The only place that he's been fed them is in the garden and they get extremely muddy!! I worry that he will then pass germs to us as he is an extremely licky dog.How do other people get round this ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Lynne .... It just doesn't enter my mind, well apart from good hand hygiene. I still feed mine them by hand, I hold them by the tip with a piece of kitchen roll. It just gives me piece of mind that they haven't swallowed too big a piece. Then wash my hands. 
You could try oily fish, heart, lung, liver often butchers or fishmongers have scraps that they'll give you or sell you. Just a few different options you could introduce x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a shame your not nearer, I could let you have some to try and other raw suppliers food, also green tripe x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Karen for all you helpful comments. I used to feed my westie both tripe and heart but in those days we cooked it- the smell was terrible!! The reason I don't feed raw is also that we have very limited freezer space- hubby has allotment and it always seems to be full of veg plus we usually shop monthly and no room at the moment for an extra freezer. Raff has had chicken wing today and some leftover pasta to bulk out his pure food. I spoke to the lad at pure and he suggested soaking it longer with more water and also upping the quantity a bit. Raff must have a high metabolism but this may change after he's been neutered. I'm a bit worried about chicken wing now as I didn't hold it for him to eat but he seemed to take his time with it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried my two on the Pure (thanks again Karen for the box of samples) and whilst they liked it I thought that too much of it did pass straight through so not sure how much nutrition they are getting from it. I would use it as a back up/emergency meal but not a full time diet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry ... I'm probably just neurotic on that score ,most people just give them and I've seen loads of just weaned pups with wings... But still makes me feel better. Good luck with the pure though x


----------

